# Projekt Förderband mit 2 Lichtschranken



## grachr (23 Dezember 2011)

Hallo Forum,

ich bin gerade dabei das im Anhang beschriebene Projekt auf einer S7-300 im FUP zu realisieren.

Da es mein erstes richtiges Projekt ist, wollte ich hier um Lösungsansätze nachfragen.

Im Voraus schon mal Danke.


----------



## ich988 (23 Dezember 2011)

Soweit so gut würde ich sagen.
 Allerdings fehlt mir da noch ein sicheres Abschalten. Wenn deine Lichtschranke L1 defekt ist. Bekommt man das Band nicht mehr aus.


----------



## Verpolt (23 Dezember 2011)

ich988 schrieb:


> Soweit so gut würde ich sagen.
> Allerdings fehlt mir da noch ein sicheres Abschalten. Wenn deine Lichtschranke L1 defekt ist. Bekommt man das Band nicht mehr aus.



Naja, idR. haben defekte Lichtschranken ein Signal=False. Somit würde das Band ja stoppen. Allerdings sollte mindestens eine noch funktionieren

Und Flankenauswertung wäre Sinnvoll



> Die Lichtschranken arbeiten so, dass sie bei offener Lichtschranke ein Signal TRUE und
> bei unterbrochenem Lichtstrahl ein Signal FALSE liefern


----------



## ich988 (23 Dezember 2011)

Verpolt schrieb:


> Naja, idR. haben defekte Lichtschranken ein Signal=False.



False == Lichschranke offen == Material da == Band ein 

Aber hab mich dennoch vertan. Es wird hier mit einem Schalter eingeschaltet und nicht mit einem Taster von daher egal


----------



## grachr (23 Dezember 2011)

Eine eventuell defekte Lichtschranke soll bei diesem Projekt vorerst nicht beachtet werden, da ich nur schulintern an dieser Aufgabe arbeite.
Da ich mich nun das erste Mal mit dem Thema SPS-Programmierung auseinandersetze, bräuchte ich eine kurze Anleitung, wie man bei solchen Aufgaben vorgeht.


----------



## ich988 (23 Dezember 2011)

Achso das ist nicht dein Ansatz, sondern deine Aufgabe und Du benötigst das Programm dazu?


----------



## Tomasz (24 Dezember 2011)

Einfach zu realisieren! Es gibt ja nicht mal analoge Signale oder so-) Ist doch toll-)
Stell dir mal vor du müsstest das Band auch noch mit einem Frequenzumrichter betreiben und dem FU mitteilen mit welcher Geschwindigkeit v über den Motor das Band bewegt werden sollte-). Auch nicht einfach aber realisierbar-)


Ein Tipp für Fup: Zeitglied SA wäre da das Richtige mit ein paar FlipFlop´s.


----------



## grachr (27 Dezember 2011)

Hab mich heute daran versucht, dass Projekt umzusetzen. Hab vorerst mal mit CoDeSys gearbeitet, die Umsetzung mit STEP7 sollte nicht das große Problem sein.
Wäre euch dankbar, wenn jemand einen Blick auf den FUP werfen könnte und beurteilen könnte ob die Umsetzung so möglich ist.


----------



## ich988 (27 Dezember 2011)

Schonmal guter Ansatz, aber noch nicht ganz die Aufgabenstelleung erreicht.
 Die 5 Sekunden beziehen sich auf die Lichtschranke L1. Dies bedeutet, Du musst den Timer starten. Wenn "NICHT L1 UND NICHT L2" ansteht. Das sollte *für diese Aufgabe reichen.*


----------



## grachr (27 Dezember 2011)

Die Aufgabenstellung lautet ja, dass das Band noch 5s nach dem das Paket die Lichtschranke L2 verlassen hat weiterlaufen soll bzw. weiterlaufen soll wenn ein neues Paket die Lichtschranke L1 unterbricht. Müsste das nicht bedeuten, dass der Timer gestartet wird, wenn "L1 UND NICHT L2" ansteht?
Den Betriebschalter hab ich nun mit einer ODER-Verknüpfung realisiert.


----------



## ich988 (27 Dezember 2011)

Der Fall "L1 UND NICHT L2" ist der normale abtransport. In der Aufgabenstellung steht jedoch, dass die Zeit erst mit dem Verlasen der Lichtschranke L2 gestartet werden soll.
  Ich habe die Lichtschranken im letzten Posting falsch rum gedacht. Es muss heisen "L1 UND L2". Somit wird die Zeit gestartet, wenn L2 verlassen wird(L2=TRUE) und unterbrochen, wenn L1 Material detektiert(L1=FALSE).
 Den Betriebsartenumschalter hast Du korrekt eingebunden. Allerdings bin ich mir nicht sicher ob dies so gefordert wird oder ob das Material noch zu Ende abtransportiert werden soll. Ist in der Aufgabenstellung nicht näher erläutert. 
Nun kennst Du beide Möglichkeiten


----------



## grachr (27 Dezember 2011)

So hab mich nun an die Programmierung im SIMATIC Manager gewagt.
Anbei mein Lösungsvorschlag.
Ist diese Ausführung in Ordnung?


----------



## ich988 (27 Dezember 2011)

Jep meiner Meinung nach korrekt gelöst


----------



## huelyap (5 Oktober 2012)

Hallo,
ich habe ein Problem...ich habe ein projekt am Hals...verstehe aber nichts  ich hab erst mein Abi und mit dem Studium beginne ich im Dez. In der Firma haben sie mir eine Stanzmaschine mit Transportband bestellt und ich soll das zum Laufen bringen. ich habe überhaupt keine Grundkenntnisse über Automatisierung und Elektrotechnik, deshalb fällt mir die Aufgabe sehr schwer...
Kann mir vllt jemand weiterhelfen???


----------



## rostiger Nagel (5 Oktober 2012)

geh zum Vorgestzten und sage ihn du kannst es nicht......


----------



## Zersch (5 Oktober 2012)

Soll das ein Modell werden oder eine reale Maschine zum produzieren?
Beim letzteren folge dem Rat von RN

Gruß


----------



## huelyap (5 Oktober 2012)

Ein Modell, das aber solche kleine Klötzchen transportiert...
jetzt zur zeit ist bei mir auch beides gemixt...


----------



## Sinix (5 Oktober 2012)

...gelöscht


----------



## DI87 (13 Februar 2013)

Bin gerade über die Foerderband_Aufgabe gestolpert und etwas irritiert. Würde die Ausschaltverzögerung (nach grachr) nicht auch dann das Band stoppen wenn das Fördergut zwischen den Lichtschranken gerade befördert wird und dieser Weg länger als die eingestellten 5 sec beträgt? Wie könnte man dieses dann umgehen?


----------



## chipchap (15 April 2014)

Hallo. Könnten wir das Thema nochmal aufgreifen? Habe momentan die selbe Aufgabe und hier gab es leider bis jetzt noch keine Lösung. ich habe auch nur das Problem das ich nicht weis, wie ich das mit der L 2 machen soll. Das Packet soll erst komplett durchlaufen und dann erst soll die Ausschaltverzögerung ( S_AVERZ ) laufen

Was muss man machen das beim Signalwechseln an L 2 von 1 --> 0 und wieder --> 1 beim ersten mal ( also von 1 auf null) nichts passiert?


----------



## PN/DP (15 April 2014)

chipchap schrieb:


> Was muss man machen das beim Signalwechseln an L 2 von 1 --> 0 und wieder --> 1 beim ersten mal ( also von 1 auf null) nichts passiert?


Den Wechsel 0-->1 erkennen und verknüpfen.

In Deinem anderen Thread wurde Dir geraten, die Hilfe zu FP durchzulesen und das FP einzubauen. Hast Du die Hilfe nicht gefunden? Suche alternativ zum Stichwort Flanke oder -|P|-

Harald


----------



## chipchap (16 April 2014)

Guten Morgen. Den Wechsel zu erkennen leuchtet mir ein. Aber wenn ich die Anlage einschalte bekommt L 2 doch auch schon einen Wechsel von 0 --> 1 und hätte dadurch schon das Zeitglied zum Laufen gebracht. Wenn das Packet in L2 rein und wieder reinläuft ist klar. Der erste Punkt ist mein Problem und weiß nicht wie ich das beheben kann. Habe gestern sogar schon unsere Elektriker auf der Arbeit gefragt, die wussten es auch nicht.


----------



## bike (16 April 2014)

chipchap schrieb:


> Guten Morgen. Den Wechsel zu erkennen leuchtet mir ein. Aber wenn ich die Anlage einschalte bekommt L 2 doch auch schon einen Wechsel von 0 --> 1 und hätte dadurch schon das Zeitglied zum Laufen gebracht. Wenn das Packet in L2 rein und wieder reinläuft ist klar. Der erste Punkt ist mein Problem und weiß nicht wie ich das beheben kann. Habe gestern sogar schon unsere Elektriker auf der Arbeit gefragt, die wussten es auch nicht.



Du darfst eben die Flanke nur auswerten, wenn das Band läuft, vielleicht?

Hast du die Hinweis von Harald gelesen?
Zuerst die Grundlagen verstehen und dann programmieren ist die richtige Reihenfolge.

Hier kann man dein Programm dir nicht schreiben.
Und die Fragen sind keine technischen zur PLC Programmierung, sondern Ausdruck, dass du dir keine Mühe machst zunächst die Aufgabenstellung in einzelne Teile zu zerlegen und verbal zu beschreiben.
Du setzt dich an den Rechner und denkst, wenn es nicht klappt, dann kann ich aus dem Netz mir die Lösung zusammen kopieren.
Doch das klappt nicht, glaub es mir.


bike


----------



## chipchap (16 April 2014)

Ich mach mir schon meine Gedanken. Habe gestern lange und auch auf der Arbeit davor gesessen und überlegt. Wie gesagt, die Schaltung ist klar bis auf die erste Positive Flanke an L 2 wo nichts passieren soll.

Ich werde dann mal weiter überlegen und mir die vorherigen Bausteine anschauen.


----------



## chipchap (16 April 2014)

So, was haltet ihr davon? Ich hoffe ihr könnt meine Zeichnung erkennen.


----------



## chipchap (23 April 2014)

Kann mir niemamd eine Antwort geben? Die Schaltung scheint total falsch zu sein da ich dafür eine 5 bekommen habe.


----------



## bike (23 April 2014)

chipchap schrieb:


> Kann mir niemamd eine Antwort geben? Die Schaltung scheint total falsch zu sein da ich dafür eine 5 bekommen habe.



Du kannst ab dem Zeitpunkt auf Hilfe hoffen, wenn du endlich die Hinweise berücksichtigst die dir einige Leute gegeben haben.

Habe ich dir nicht geschrieben, dass es so nicht funktioniert?

Lern langsam, dass wenn du wirklich programmieren willst, du etwas tun musst.


bike


----------

